# Shotgun and Bow?



## DTrain

Can you bring both a shotgun and a bow out with you for Spring turkey and then decide which to use depending on the situation?


----------



## EdB

No, have to choose one or the other each time you go hunting.


----------



## michiganangler71

bow. such as rush


----------



## Benny

michiganangler71 said:


> bow. such as rush


 :SHOCKED:


----------



## RecurveRx

EdB said:


> No, have to choose one or the other each time you go hunting.


Any chance you can point this out in the regs? For the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## Petronius

In the General Spring Turkey Hunting Rules it says what you may use to hunt turkeys. It does not say that you cannot use both bow and shotgun, except if you are in an elevated stand, you can only use bow or crossbow. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30338--,00.html

Hunting Methods
Hunters may use a bow and arrow, crossbow, a firearm that fires a fixed shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. The use of a crossbow requires the hunter to acquire a free crossbow stamp from any license agent or online at www.michigan.gov/huntdrawings. It is illegal to use or carry afield any other firearm. The prohibition on carrying any other type of firearm does not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. You may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree using only a crossbow or a bow and arrow. The use of dogs or the use or possession of electronic devices that imitate wild turkey calls is illegal.


----------



## RecurveRx

petronius said:


> Hunting Methods
> Hunters may use a bow and arrow, crossbow, a firearm that fires a fixed shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. The use of a crossbow requires the hunter to acquire a free crossbow stamp from any license agent or online at www.michigan.gov/huntdrawings. It is illegal to use or carry afield any other firearm. l.


That's how I interpret it as well. You can't carry afield any other firearm (i.e a center fire rifle), but no where does it state that you can't carry two of the approved firearms afield. Kind of like taking two MLers afield during ML deer season. Perfectly legal.


----------



## malainse

RecurveRx said:


> Perfectly legal.


----------



## Petronius

RecurveRx said:


> That's how I interpret it as well. You can't carry afield any other firearm (i.e a center fire rifle), but no where does it state that you can't carry two of the approved firearms afield. Kind of like taking two MLers afield during ML deer season. Perfectly legal.


Questions like this come up a lot. Some states do have a one gun or bow restriction and Michigan specifies what you can or cannot use for certain game, but other than that, if the rules say you can use it, then you can. However, let's say you are turkey hunting and also want to hunt porcupine or woodchuck. You have to wear hunter orange and still cannot use a rifle or handgun.


----------



## ziffle

I went to the field office in Rose lake area last year & asked this same question. Fall turkey and EAS being both in at the same time. They told me it was perfectly legal to carry my shotgun for turkeys and my muzzleloader for deer at the same time. Hope this helps


----------



## malainse

ziffle said:


> I went to the field office in Rose lake area last year & asked this same question. Fall turkey and EAS being both in at the same time. They told me it was perfectly legal to carry my shotgun for turkeys and my muzzleloader for deer at the same time. Hope this helps


Correct but you would have to be wearing hunters orange in this situation.


----------



## Ack

I honestly don't know why anyone would want to take both weapons......commit to one weapon and try to take a bird with it. If it doesn't work out, go out and hunt another day.


----------



## Petronius

Ack said:


> I honestly don't know why anyone would want to take both weapons......commit to one weapon and try to take a bird with it. If it doesn't work out, go out and hunt another day.


I can see why someone would want to. You like to participate in both types of hunting, but don't have a lot of time to do so. You're bow hunting, but that turkey is just out of range. You planned on using the shotgun, but just bought that new bow and you can't wait to try it out. I'm sorry, but you're statement sounds like "why do need more than one gun?" or "why do you need to hunt, you can buy meat at the grocery store".


----------



## Ack

petronius said:


> I'm sorry, but you're statement sounds like "why do need more than one gun?" or "why do you need to hunt, you can buy meat at the grocery store".


What? 

It just doesn't make sense to me when someone really wants to take a bird with a bow, then caves and drops the hammer with the shotgun. "Getting their bird" becomes more important than setting a goal and sticking to it no matter what the circumstances. And how do you know that bird just out of range wouldn't have come into range if you gave him another hour?


----------



## RecurveRx

I honestly don't know why it matters what one's rational is for wanting to take two weapons afield. The regs aren't telling YOU that you HAVE to take two afield, so who cares. If one wants to and it is legal, enjoy.


----------



## Petronius

If someone really wants to take a turkey with a bow, fine, it's allowed. Not everyone is so ridged that they have to do everything one way. Because someone decides to use a shotgun, that means they caved in? Its fine to set a goal and stick to it, but sometimes the situation changes. You need to adapt.


----------



## Benny

man this turned into a pecker measuring contest quick....


----------



## freshwater drum

Benny said:


> man this turned into a pecker measuring contest quick....


----------



## RecurveRx

Benny said:


> man this turned into a pecker measuring contest quick....


How so? 

I'm not getting that at all from this thread. Seemed pretty informative.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin

The dude asked for a ruling on a specific topic...A yes or no question really. Not the *opinions* from guys who might think using a shotgun is below them. 

Back to the subject this Thread was intended for ...Yes, you can carry a bow and a legal firearm with you and kill the bird using whatever weapon floats your boat. This I was told from an Officer in Tuscola County.


----------

